
Non-Imperative Network Programming - luu
https://github.com/mirage/mirage-decks/blob/master/slides/strangeloop15/content.md
======
bkase
For those interested in the lecture associated with these notes:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNc1t6Q5Dls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNc1t6Q5Dls)

